# too much filter media?



## tongwk (Jun 13, 2009)

How much filter media will you fill up those canister basket trays? is 90% fill too much and will slow down the water flow or get choke up easily?

Cos when i first buy the Fluval 405, each basket is only about 50% fill. then i transfer the media around and add more so each basket tray becomes like 90% fill. is that too much or should i reduce abit.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*was there no directions as to how much to use ??? well without a reading from the manufacturer, id say 1/2 to3/4 full shouldnt be a problem.*


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Ditto on that. I've got the ehiem canister that has 3 trays. I put the media filter 3/4 in each basket unless I'm using carbon and then I have to take a bunch out of one of the trays.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I run my Rena canisters with the media trays basically filled. I don't pack things in tight but I don't try to leave any real space in them either. The old fashioned Eheim canisters did not have any trays inside, you just built the media bed in an empty canister from bottom to top. The new ones are more like the other brands and have separate media trays but unless you start to push the trays to hold more than they should, you won't reduce your flow much by adding media. If you pack them tight, any media, even small amounts, can be hard to get flow through.


----------

